# Fish House Trailer Frames



## ICEHOLE

Noticed some fish houses on a trailer frame, with wheels, where the tongue flips to set the house down on the ice. Don't believe they need winches. Any idea how to build one? or how exactly they work?


----------



## gamberc

you can either buy one at fishhousesupply.com they got some good frames or make one and making one is obviously going to be cheaper but dont slack....weld all your joints and make everything as square as possible remember the quality of the frame that you build will judge on how well its going to tow and how long the house will last.


----------



## jclaushunter

I just ordered a 6.5' x 10' fish house trailer for $925.00 at Miltona Blacksmith. That is the cheapest I have found. Depending on where you get your supplies to build one yourself, this isn't much more if you were to do it yourself. Look it up www.miltonablacksmith.com


----------

